# Anfänger braucht Hilfe



## Micha18 (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo ich bin auf diesem Gebiet noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger nun meine frage

Sind folgende Vorgänge Regelvorgänge

a) mit dem Auto durch eine Kurve fahren (Geschwindigkeit = constant)
b) die Lautstärke der Stereoanlage auf ein bestimmtes Maß erhöhen
c) Einschalten eines Motors durch einen Leistungsschalter
d) Konstanthaltung einer Ausgangsspannung durch ein Netzteil

bei den Regelvorgängen muss ich dann noch die Regelgröße und die Stellgröße angeben ich hoffe das mir einer helfen kann


----------



## Verpolt (8 Juni 2011)

Micha18 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin auf diesem Gebiet noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger nun meine frage
> 
> Sind folgende Vorgänge Regelvorgänge
> 
> ...



____________________________________________


----------



## Micha18 (8 Juni 2011)

sehe ich das richtig das es alles keine regelvorgänge sind ich hätte gedacht das b und c regelvorgänge sind


----------



## reliability (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo Micha,

werfe bei Wiki mal einen Blick in die Steuerungstechnik
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steuerungstechnik

und die Regelungstechnik
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regelungstechnik

Dann kannst du dir diese Frage sehr schnell selbst beantworten.

Gruß


----------



## bits'bytes (8 Juni 2011)

Micha18 schrieb:


> b) die Lautstärke der Stereoanlage auf ein bestimmtes Maß erhöhen



Wenn das bestimmte Maß z.B. dein Wohlbefinden ist und demnach sich dynamisch ändern kann dann wäre es wahrscheinlich regeln.... Wenn du z.B. stur auf Skala-Wert 5 hinstellst, ist es nicht regeln.


----------



## Micha18 (8 Juni 2011)

also wenn ich das bei wiki richtig verstehe sind das alles keine regelungen


----------



## Verpolt (8 Juni 2011)

Micha18 schrieb:


> also wenn ich das bei wiki richtig verstehe sind das alles keine regelungen





> d) Konstanthaltung einer Ausgangsspannung durch ein Netzteil




Wenn es ein geregeltes Netzteil ist, ist es eine, na..--> Regelung

(geregeltes Netzteil).


----------



## Micha18 (8 Juni 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Wenn es ein geregeltes Netzteil ist, ist es eine, na..--> Regelung
> 
> (geregeltes Netzteil).



das steht nicht in der aufgabe da steht nur netzteil


----------



## Verpolt (8 Juni 2011)

Micha18 schrieb:


> das steht nicht in der aufgabe da steht nur netzteil





> Konstanthaltung einer Ausgangsspannung durch ein Netzteil



Ich tendiere zur einem geregelten Netzteil.


----------



## Micha18 (8 Juni 2011)

ja wenn man es so sieht


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juni 2011)

Naja ...
Für mich sind a.) und b.) ganz definitiv Regelungen. Bei a.) ist ganz definitiv der Mensch der Regler (und zwar für die Kurve UND die Geschwindigkeit). Bei b.) ist für mich die Angabe "bestimmtes Mass erhöhen" ein ganz heisser Kandidat.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Micha18 (8 Juni 2011)

so nun bin ich wieder am anfang der eine sagt so der andere so


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juni 2011)

Steuerung: Sollwert vorgeben und fertig, oder der erreicht 
wird oder nicht interesiert die Steuerung nicht.

Regelung: Sollwert vorgeben, vergleichen und Eingangsgöße 
so ändern, dass der Sollwert möglichst erreicht wird.



Micha18 schrieb:


> a) mit dem Auto durch eine Kurve fahren (Geschwindigkeit = constant)



Der Mensch lenkt, schaut wo das Auto hinfährt, lenkt 
wieder -> Regelung.



Micha18 schrieb:


> b) die Lautstärke der Stereoanlage auf ein bestimmtes Maß erhöhen



Ich höre nicht genug und drehe so lange, bis mir die Lautstärke 
passt -> Regelung. 



Micha18 schrieb:


> c) Einschalten eines Motors durch einen Leistungsschalter


 
Hier kann ich keine Regelung erkennen.



Micha18 schrieb:


> d) Konstanthaltung einer Ausgangsspannung durch ein Netzteil



Normalerweise sinkt die Ausgangsspannung mit steigender 
Belastung und umgekehrt. Soll sie konstant sein ->  klassisches 
Beispiel für eine Regelung.


----------



## Micha18 (8 Juni 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Steuerung: Sollwert vorgeben und fertig, oder der erreicht
> wird oder nicht interesiert die Steuerung nicht.
> 
> Regelung: Sollwert vorgeben, vergleichen und Eingangsgöße
> ...



Danke kannst du bitte zu den beispielen noch die stellgröße und Regelgröße angeben


----------



## Verpolt (9 Juni 2011)

Micha18 schrieb:


> Danke kannst du bitte zu den beispielen noch die stellgröße und Regelgröße angeben



Und wenns geht, die HA auch gleich mit 1+ bewerten


----------



## Micha18 (9 Juni 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Und wenns geht, die HA auch gleich mit 1+ bewerten



nein so ist das nicht gemeint


----------



## MatMer (9 Juni 2011)

genau so kam es aber rüber

in diesem Forum hat es ich als nützlich erwiesen, wenn du zunächst deine eigenen Ideen postest und die anderen dann Hilfe geben können

was denkst du denn was die Regel- und Stellgrößen der jeweiligen Fälle sind?


----------



## Eagle2010 (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo, stehe vor folgender Frage:
*Ist das Einschalten eines Motor durch einen Leistungsschalter ein Regelvorgang?*
Da mir die Funktionsweise eines Leistungsschalter nicht klar ist (bin  kein Elektriker), kann ich diese Frage so nicht beantworten. Nur soviel  glaube ich zu wissen:
Das starten einen Motors im Auto über ein Zündschloss wäre kein Regelvorgang.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Gruß Micha


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Juli 2011)

Eagle2010 schrieb:


> Hallo, stehe vor folgender Frage:
> *Ist das Einschalten eines Motor durch einen Leistungsschalter ein Regelvorgang?*
> Da mir die Funktionsweise eines Leistungsschalter nicht klar ist (bin kein Elektriker), kann ich diese Frage so nicht beantworten. Nur soviel glaube ich zu wissen:
> Das starten einen Motors im Auto über ein Zündschloss wäre kein Regelvorgang.
> ...


 
Definiere mal Schalter und dann überleg mal. Hast du den Tread bis hierhin gelesen ?

Und ich glaube es gibt nirgendwo mehr Regelvorgänge als beim Starten eines Automotors sofern es ein moderer ist  .... aber das gehört hier jetzt nicht hin


----------



## Eagle2010 (6 Juli 2011)

Danke für deine Hilfe, du Inteligenzbestie.
Hast mir sehr wietergeholfen und meine Motivation für diesen Scheiß enorm gestärkt.


----------



## Praios (6 Juli 2011)

Eagle2010 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe, du Inteligenzbestie.
> Hast mir sehr wietergeholfen und meine Motivation für diesen Scheiß enorm gestärkt.


Nicht bös nehmen... Eagle 2010 ist bestimmt ein Schlosserlehrling


----------



## MSB (6 Juli 2011)

Eagle2010 schrieb:


> Hast mir sehr wietergeholfen und meine Motivation für diesen Scheiß enorm gestärkt.



Ich glaube wirklich nicht, das es möglich ist deine Motivation dieses Themengebiet betreffend irgendwie zu stärken, weniger als - unendlich geht nicht.
P.S. Wenn du antworten auf dem Silbertablett suchst, dann solltest du dir ein anderes Forum suchen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Juli 2011)

Eagle2010 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe, du Inteligenzbestie.
> Hast mir sehr wietergeholfen und meine Motivation für diesen Scheiß enorm gestärkt.


 

Geh spielen du Pfeife........


----------



## Eagle2010 (6 Juli 2011)

hey stern des untergehenden landes, jetzt haben drei Personen abgelästert - geholfen hat keiner. 
Wünsch euch noch viel Spaß in "EUREM" Forum. 
Weiterempfehlen werd ich es jedoch nicht.
PS. Schlosserling war ich 1983. Könnt ja mal eine SPS-Programm starten um herauszufinden vieviel Jahre das her ist.
Tschau.


----------



## Approx (6 Juli 2011)

etwa so als (damaligen) S5-Code?

```
L KF+2011          //Aktuelles Jahr im Festpunktformat
L KF+1983          //Eagle2010 was a mechanic pin
-F
T MW200            // gutes, altes Schmiermerkerwort
BEA
```
 
Musst halt genauere Fragen stellen, und nicht gleich einen auf Leberwurst machen.

Gruß Approx


----------



## bike (6 Juli 2011)

Wow, das ist ja toll,was hier abgeht und ich konnte nicht früher mitspielen 

Das ist ja wieder ein sympathisch, kompetenter  Fragensteller.

Wobei ich sagen würde, das haben die alten Schmiermerker nicht verdient, die waren hilfreich, was man nicht von allen schreiben kann.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Juli 2011)

Eagle2010 schrieb:


> hey stern des untergehenden landes, jetzt haben drei Personen abgelästert - geholfen hat keiner.
> Wünsch euch noch viel Spaß in "EUREM" Forum.
> Weiterempfehlen werd ich es jedoch nicht.
> PS. Schlosserling war ich 1983. Könnt ja mal eine SPS-Programm starten um herauszufinden vieviel Jahre das her ist.
> Tschau.


 
hey du flügelloser Adler. Einigen ist auch nicht zu helfen......... DU gehörst defenitiv dazu. 

Und lass das mal mit dem Weiterempfehlen sein. Von deiner Sorte laufen hier schon genug rum.


----------



## MSB (6 Juli 2011)

Eagle2010 schrieb:


> hey stern des untergehenden landes, jetzt haben drei Personen abgelästert - geholfen hat keiner.
> Wünsch euch noch viel Spaß in "EUREM" Forum.



Weil heute sowieso ein scheiß Tag war, schau doch mal in Beitrag #13 dieses Threads.

Ach halt, weil du vermutlich dazu nicht in der Lage bist, hier noch ein Link:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=336467&postcount=13

Naja, eigentlich ist der Post auch noch zu lang, als das man dir zumuten könnte,
geschätzte 10 Zeilen komplett zu lesen, hier also das Zitat von Gerhard aus besagten Post:


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Zitat von *Micha18*
> 
> 
> _ c) Einschalten eines Motors durch einen Leistungsschalter_
> ...



P.S.
Vielen Dank, das du uns nicht weiter empfiehlst, wenn die die du kennst genau so viel eigeninitiative zeigen.


----------



## Eagle2010 (7 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Definiere mal Schalter und dann überleg mal. Hast du den Tread bis hierhin gelesen ?
> 
> Und ich glaube es gibt nirgendwo mehr Regelvorgänge als beim Starten eines Automotors sofern es ein moderer ist  .... aber das gehört hier jetzt nicht hin



Diese Antwort war genau das Gegenteil von dem was in 13 steht.


----------



## MSB (7 Juli 2011)

Eagle2010 schrieb:


> Diese Antwort war genau das Gegenteil von dem was in 13 steht.


Das kannst du sicherlich auch begründen?
Und hierzu bitte den Post von Lila genau lesen ...


----------



## Eagle2010 (7 Juli 2011)

Da mir die Funktionsweise eines Leistungsschalter nicht klar ist (bin  kein Elektriker), kann ich diese Frage so nicht beantworten.

Hätte mich gefreut wen mir jemand kurz gesagt hätte was genau ein Leistungsschalter ist. Ob das Ganze den ein Regeln oder Seuern ist hätte ich dann schon selbst entschieden.
Leider war meine Frage (siehe oben)nicht präziese genug.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Juli 2011)

Bist du den nicht in der Lage GOOGLE zu benutzen ????? Und es steht doch schon im Namen Leistungsschalter. Genau wie Lichtschalter.


----------



## Eagle2010 (7 Juli 2011)

So du Lipperlandheini - behalt deine SCHeißkommentare doch einfach für dich. 
An überheblicher Aroganz bist du wohl kaum zu toppen. 

Wenn dir das zu einfach oder zu simple war, lass das doch mit dem Antworten.


----------



## S7Roland (7 Juli 2011)

Hey Eagle

mal so gesprochen: 
Schalter (egal welcher Hydraulik, Pneumatik, Elektrisch) da nur an/aus -kein Regler
Leistungsschalter: vorrangig Schalter die Leistung bezieht sich auf eine Ubertromueberwachung siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leistungsschalter ergo -kein Regler 

Groetjes


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Juli 2011)

Eagle2010 schrieb:


> So du Lipperlandheini - behalt deine SCHeißkommentare doch einfach für dich.
> An überheblicher Aroganz bist du wohl kaum zu toppen.
> 
> Wenn dir das zu einfach oder zu simple war, lass das doch mit dem Antworten.


 



> Niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz.


 
*ROFL*

Das hat mit simpel oder nicht simpel gar nix zu tun. Es hat was mit deiner Art der Lösungssuche zu tun.  Wenn du 1983 eine Schlosserlehre gemacht hast dann kannst du doch gar nicht mehr so jung sein. Wie bist du denn bisher im Leben klar gekommen ?

und das wars dann auch von mir zu diesem Thema. 

Bin ich froh das meine Schlosser und Mechaniker nicht so d.......... sind.


----------



## Eagle2010 (9 Juli 2011)

Das war mal eine klare Aussage.
Danke S7Roland.


----------

